# New bow...



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Picked up my new Mathews Z7 Extreme! Can't wait to try for my first bow buck this season. Nothing but birds this evening...


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

very nice rig you got there!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, after always using my buddies bows I finally broke down and got my own.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Slick Rig...Good luck!


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Thx, seen alot of deer and some small legal bucks, but nothing I really wanted to sling a bow at. Come on rut!


----------



## bigr382000 (May 28, 2006)

*Cha~Ching*

Bet that set ya back a pretty penny!


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

I love my z7.. been a great bow. Can't wait to take it out this weekend


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya you get what ya pay for though...


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Me too. Just switched from a monster and Hoyt before that...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

you will be very happy with that rig, nice!!!


----------

